# [gelöst] Teamspeak lässt sich nicht mehr starten

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Habe Teamspeak jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen nicht verwendet. Wollte das Teil heute starten und bekam folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
2011-07-09 19:04:11.249142|INFO    |MPSingleton   |   | Detected local codeset to be: UTF-8

2011-07-09 19:04:11.249555|INFO    |              |   | Logging started, clientlib version: 3.0.0-rc2 [Build: 14642]

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-deps.c: 622: _dl_map_object_deps: Assertion `nlist > 1' failed!
```

Wenn man dann nach der letzten Zeile googelt kommen tatsächlich jede Menge Ergebnisse daher. Das meiste im Zusammenhang mit Glibc, ich hab dann mal alles was Glibc anbelangt und auch Teamspeak mal neu gebaut. Das hat noch nicht geholfen. Wo könnte denn der Fehler hierbei liegen?

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Thu Jul 14, 2011 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi boospy

Das Problem ist halt das man Binärpakete, wie zb teamspeak-*-bin nicht neu kompatibel zur aktuellen glibc bauen kann..

Schau doch mal ob du in diesem Thread

[ FIXED ] glibc-2.13-r3 breaks multiple packages was hilfreiches findest.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## boospy

Hallo Josef

Was hältst du persönlich von nem Downgrade auf Version 2.13-r2 oder sogar auf 2.12?

Ein Fix kommt das ist schon klar, aber ist man nicht besser dran bei manchen Paketen doch auf Stable zu setzen?

Bei Python und Perl mach ich das schon immer so, da ich nicht dauernd nen Perlcleaner, oder den Pythonupdater durchlaufen lassen möchte.

lg

boospy

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.. nein, ein downgrade bei glibc würde ich eher nicht machen, das kann recht kritisch sein.

In wiefern dies nun auch von 2.13-r3 zurück auf 2.13-r2 zutrifft kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

----------

## boospy

Na, gut dann wart ich mal bis es gefixt ist (hoffentlich bald, ansonsten halt selbst patchen), und dann frier ich es ein bis zum nächsten Stabel, oder gezwungenen Update.

lg

boospy

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch mal ob der hier schon bereit gestellte Patch weiterhilft:

Bug 374107 - sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r3: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-deps.c: 622: _dl_map_object_deps: Assertion `nlist > 1' failed! 

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

danke für den Link zum Bugreport. Ich stand mit libreoffice-bin gerade vor dem gleichen Problem und bin natürlich prompt ohne Breitband unterwegs. Dachte schon, ich müsste aufs Briefeschreiben verzichten, aber der Fix hat's geradegebogen.

----------

## boospy

Heute wurde eine gefixte Version von Glibc in Portage eingespielt. Funktioniert wieder super  :Smile: 

lg

boospy

----------

